# Coop incorporations and advice for newbie



## jacobowens1994

Hello everyone I am new to chickens and bought my son 3 chicks about 5 weeks ago I have been slowly building there coop and am close to having it finished. I wish I would have joined this before I started anyways what are some things you would absolutely include in your coop and what’s some advice on raising chickens you’d wish you had!? 
I will try to get some pics posted ASAP on my progress and the girls! Thanks


----------



## robin416

Welcome to the forum. Knowing the dimensions of your coop would help you decide what tweeks to make. 

What I had with mine from the get go was a protected run attached to their coop. That way if there was any kind of threat in the area I could keep them safe and they didn't have to be locked up in the coop. 

Not knowing how much you've taught yourself already it's kind of hard to give advice. 

We all face different challenges in different parts of the country so sometimes what I might suggest is way off base if you live way up in the NW and I live down in the SE.


----------



## jacobowens1994

I do plan on adding a run the coop it is 4x4 and was built a little off of the ground. I plan on adding a 4 ft run for them it’s only for 3 hens unfortunately I live in the city and am hoping no one calls the city on me I live in southern Ca 
Super hot summers and mildly cold winters. I am having Trouble posting pics


----------



## jacobowens1994




----------



## jacobowens1994




----------



## robin416

Glad you figured out the pic posting problem. There is another that uses tapatalk and can't post pics. 

Good floor space for the three. For a roost I always used a 2X4 with the wide side for my birds to rest on. 

Because of your location you will probably need to do something about heat build up in the coop especially if you use a dark roofing material. Winter won't be an issue for you at all. 

So many municipalities have been more open about backyard chickens, you might be fine. Heck, the two dogs probably make more noise than the chickens ever will. Well, except for when they lay an egg. That can be downright noisy.


----------



## Maryellen

Welcome!


----------



## Maryellen

Your coop looks great!


----------



## jacobowens1994

Thank you guys I will be doing work on it today trying to get it safe enough to put the girls in! I will still have to add some windows later, found some reasonable shed windows on amazon. Couple of questions, does the next box look to high or you think it will be okay if I can just get a roots higher?? And the girls are about 6 weeks when would be an adequate time to get them out of my garage??


----------



## robin416

It's what, about 18 inches high? That should be low enough for them. When you add a roost take into consideration that they have to have enough head room so they don't rub their combs on the roof. 

You get to keep them as garage ornaments until they are least fully feathered. Even then, if your night time temps still get rather cool you might have them for a bit longer. Babies don't have fully developed internal thermometers so if they get chilled they struggle to warm their bodies up again. 

All but one window in my coops were made by me. All opened too. So, you don't have to spend a ton of money on windows. It looks like you were handy enough to build the coop so windows are a possibility too. BTW, glass is not a good choice. I used plexi in mine.


----------



## robin416

I just went looking for a pic of my windows, unfortunately the one pic I found I hadn't put the windows in yet.


----------



## jacobowens1994

Perfect thank you! Did you just make a cut out square and do it like a door but with hardware cloth protecting the opening? I was thinking of doing that but haven’t decided yet. It’s been a long process and I’m very indecisive lol I keep changing my.mind on stuff and yes it’s 16 In. Off the floor of coop I should be able to get a roost a little higher we will see


----------



## robin416

Your best bet is to stand there and study it, try to visualize how the windows will impact how the coop works. It doesn't have to be huge, just something that allows airflow. Placing it high on the coop wall would allow for drawing air from the floor and allow for the heat to be pushed out in the upper vent (window). 

My old coop was over 20 feet long and 12 foot wide. My windows were all retangular, hinged on the outside and lifted up to the outside. That way the windows could be left up in rainy weather. But, you probably won't deal with the rain issues that I did considering where you live. You could make a window that slides up from the outside with hardware cloth secured on the inside. 

The only window I left open at night was the one man made window at the far end of the coop. It had hardware cloth on the outside to prevent unwanted guests. That window on the far end allowed heat to escape.


----------



## jacobowens1994




----------



## jacobowens1994




----------



## jacobowens1994

Just have a little trim work to do and make my roost ladder. Also build the run


----------



## robin416

Question, are predators an issue where you live? I see the open soffits, a perfect place for unwanted visitors to enter the coop. Those also negate the need for additional ventilation so putting a window where ever you want or can works out. It doesn't even have to be functional just something to allow the girls to look out. 

And don't be surprised if you have to train the girls what the ramp is for. More than likely you'll find them sheltering under the coop at bedtime until they work out what it's for.


----------



## sanderzzPT

Jacob, thanks for sharing. I would consider about effective airflow through gaps at the bottom of the slab, when it would a little warmer temp, and how is that easy to clean or not. Anyway, when we talk about the best chicken coop, we should talk about how many of chicken you're gonna keep in it, right?


----------



## Sylie

What are the dimensions of the coop? did I see 4x4? It looks a little small for 3 to me. Maybe it's just the pictures. 4x4 is big enough for 1 hen. Trust me when I tell you, they WILL fight and tear each other's combs apart if they don't have enough space. I have one hen with only half a comb because I had 5 birds in a 5x8 coop. ( they now have a much bigger coop lol)


----------



## robin416

Four foot by four foot is 16 square feet. The rule of thumb is 4 square feet open floor space per large fowl. Add in he's in CA his birds will be out more than in.


----------



## Sylie

Right, I was just saying the coop in the pics doesn't look 16 sq ft. Maybe I said it weird, sorry about that.


----------



## robin416

He said it was 4X4 and I'm pretty good at being able to see size even in pics. It does look odd but I'm wondering if it's because its sitting off the ground. Or the angle of those first pics.


----------



## Sylie

Could be. I made a mistake making a coop, I was thinking 4x4 and made it 4x4...for 3 chickens  That's why I was thinking his was going to be small. It's literally a 4 ft wide by 4 foot long square. I ended up putting my 3 ducks in it because they are only in it at night and they don't care about being squished. It has worked out very well for them. Their body heat in that tiny space keeps them warm (it's an A frame coop with a boxy 4 ft by 8 ft run attached). but ducks and chickens are very different in temperament, where chickens get claustrophobic in a small space and tend to fight, ducks do not. (you probably know that but someone else reading this thread may not  ).


----------



## Sylie

I was just looking at the pictures again, I'm pretty sure that coop is only 4x4. He needs a 12x12 for the 3 chickens. I sure hope he can make it work, that's a lot of time and effort into it to have to start over or try to build an expansion.


----------



## robin416

I know very little about ducks. Other than what I've learned from 444lover and his ducks. The chicken thing I knew about though. But I also raised breeds that were more easy going than many other breeds. Some you can't make happy no matter if you built them a mansion.


----------



## robin416

No, 4X4 should be fine for three birds. That's 16 square feet where having three birds 9 would be minimum. 

Or are there more than three birds?


----------



## Sylie

4x4 is for one bird, that's 4 feet long by 4 feet wide, he has 3 birds so you have to multiply by 3. I know because I made the mistake I mentioned in my last post. It's way too tiny (4x4) for 3 birds. 4x4 is half of a sheet of plywood. I'm not sure where you are getting 9 though? lol I'm confused by that.

As far as I know there are just 3 birds

As a general rule of thumb, one chicken needs 3-4 square feet of space of coop. So if you're planning to have 3, then you'll need 12 square foot coop (excerpt copy and pasted from: https://morningchores.com/chicken-coop-plans/ )

That is how I've built my subsequent coops, based on these numbers. My 4x4 coop is tiny, believe me lol


----------



## robin416

4 Square feet of floor space. What he's building is 16 total square feet. It's tight, I know but that's the recommended floor space for four large fowl. The nine is for the three birds he has so he actually is building a coop large enough for four birds.


----------



## Sylie

Okay, whatever you think is fine. I just think we aren't understanding each other lol. I just know that I built a 4x4 (16 sq ft) for my 3 chickens and it's WAAAAAYYY too small. They fought constantly for space. (experience speaking) I had to move them to a much bigger coop because of injuries from fighting. I found thinking about it in terms of "16 sq ft" was far too deceptive. It makes it sound much bigger than it is. *this next part is for people trying to figure this out too* Think about half a sheet of plywood, that means you would buy 2 sheets of plywood, cut them in half and use each half for one wall (North, south east and west walls are all half a sheet. One sheet is 4 ft x 8 feet so you cut it in half to get a 4 ft by 4ft piece for each wall)

I still don't get the 9 thing...


----------



## robin416

Luckily his birds will be out more than in considering he lives in CA.


----------



## Sylie

Yeah that'll help as long as they don't get torrential rain or something stupid like that.


----------



## jacobowens1994

Thank you guys I did cover the top with plywood then put the roof on it and I sealed any holes off. I do plan I’m doing a low window and I plan on eventually possibly leaving coop door open into run once building the run and putting hardware cloth on it 
Only thing I’ve seen is an occasion opossum and cats obviously


----------



## robin416

What other wild predators do you have in the area? Cats can be a problem, I've got one of those so he's not allowed out with the birds. Dogs can be a problem if they can get in your yard at all. Snakes are another. 

So how far are you now?


----------



## Sylie

Keep an eye out for mice also, they aren't much threat to the chickens themselves (the chickens think they are great toys) but if they get the chance they will eat the eggs as well as they transmit lice, mites and other baddies to your birds. Just remember not to put poison or traps where the chickens can get into them.


----------



## jacobowens1994

Still haven’t made much progress 
Been real busy, I did move the girls out and temps have dropped about as low as we will see in so cal and they’re doing well however my Rhode Island Red has a slight case of cross beak she seems to be eating fine though so idk if I should be worried or not


----------



## robin416

You'll have to keep an eye on the condition of the beak, it it grows too much you'll have to trim it. Not all cross beak is genetic, some is due to injury at a very young age. The two look very different so later you might want to post a pic. The injury one is so much easier to deal with.


----------



## Maryellen

The run needs to be way bigger then 4x4 for 3 hens. It should really be more 8ft x 8ft. And dont forget if it rains they will get soaked so put a roof over the run so in rainy weather they can be out in the run. You dont want them picking on each other in the coop if they can't go outside.
And you can get hardwire and wire up all the soffits so no weasels can get in. Take up.food every night to prevent rats and mice and store food and food containers in aluminum cans with solid lids.

I have 17 chickens in a 6x10 coop with a 20 ft long run with an L shape 10ft space that is tarped on the large side so during rain and snow my birds can still be out. They free range in my fenced yard every day . Technically I need a bigger coop but my large run makes up for it a bit. Here is a pic of my setup. 
The back of my run is tarped too,and I have roost bars in the run as well( I ha e an acre so it was easy to make it bigger)


----------



## robin416

I hadn't caught that about the four foot run but looking at that ramp, it's going to have to be more than four feet. 

I haven't seen a pic of your place in a while, ME, it's changed a ton from when you first started. I like it.


----------



## Maryellen

Thanks robyn. The side tarps are to keep snow out a bit. They come off in spring


----------



## Sylie

I had one chicken with cross beak (still have her), I put a large, flat rock in her run and a couple outside and she just rubbed her beak on it until it was straight, took about 6 months but it worked.


----------



## robin416

You were lucky, Sylie. The one I had couldn't be bothered so every few months I'd have to trim it for her. She had a concrete block she could use if she bothered.


----------



## Sylie

Oh wow, usually they like doing it. I haven't heard of one that didn't until now. Sorry  that must have been a pain in the neck for you


----------



## jacobowens1994




----------



## jacobowens1994

Might have to zoom to see it


----------



## jacobowens1994

Ehh sorry the pic isn’t great quality I’ll have to get another when I get a chance!


----------



## Sylie

I couldn't zoom in clear, it pixelated on me but from what I can tell, it doesn't seem overly severe, as long as she's eating and drinking with no problems, I wouldn't worry about it. Just keep a close eye on her.


----------



## robin416

Sylie, she was a Sikie. They can be quite the prima donnas. 

What I noticed about the three birds is how much they've grown in such a short time. And like Sylie, I couldn't do much with the photo either.


----------



## Sylie

aaah gotcha! I've never had a silkie for more than a week, I baby sat 2 silkies for a week one time but have never raised them, no offense to anyone but I think they are hideous lol. Sorry!!


----------



## robin416

It doesn't hurt my feelings any at all. I don't like small dogs or naked neck chickens or fat cats (I have one).


----------



## Sylie

NN's are just nasty looking.


----------



## jacobowens1994

A little better shot of reds beak


----------



## robin416

That's not the genetic one, luckily because they get worse and worse over time. At some point you'll notice that the top beak is hanging over too much and will need a trim. Just use nail clippers and snip off the lighter area. Or try to get it to look like it does now. 

Keep in mind that beaks are like fingernails, there is a quick. If you go too short it will bleed a ton. A cause her pain.


----------



## jacobowens1994

robin416 said:


> That's not the genetic one, luckily because they get worse and worse over time. At some point you'll notice that the top beak is hanging over too much and will need a trim. Just use nail clippers and snip off the lighter area. Or try to get it to look like it does now.
> 
> Keep in mind that beaks are like fingernails, there is a quick. If you go too short it will bleed a ton. A cause her pain.


Is there anyway it will heal itself or will it def need trimmed?


----------



## robin416

Probability is that it will stay that way. What it won't do is get worse. Like I explained about the quick the beak grows just like fingernails. With the beak a little caddywhompers her upper beak won't wear like it would normally. 

I had one, every few months I'd have to give her a quick clip. One time totally by accident I got it so her beak looked normal. It was never my intent, I just wanted her to be able to eat and drink without struggling. 

Heck, even totally normal birds need to be clipped from time to time. Especially birds like show Silkies. 

Have you seen pics of birds with the genetic form of cross beak? It's bad. I'm not sure I could let one live like that. 

Many think that the type of cross beak your girl has is from injury at a very young age.


----------



## Sylie

Mine healed itself by rubbing it on a rock, Robin's didn't want to rub on a cement block. 
Mine looked exactly like yours, it's not bad. Just watch her that's all, I never have had to clip my birds beaks at all, I was tempted when they were fighting  lol (I would not do it for that reason, believe me) but the one with cross beak just spent a few months rubbing it on a rock and eventually it went away, her beak is totally normal now. 
I would see if you can find a rock that is relatively smooth, no jagged edges or sharp corners and see if she will take to that. If it bothers her enough, she'll do something about it. Sometimes I think we worry more about things than they do.


----------



## robin416

We're humans, of course we worry more about things they never even give a second thought.


----------



## jacobowens1994

Thank you guys so much 
So now with another question....
How critical is predator proofing a run I see a lot of people do it with chicken wire and basic posts with a tarp? I would like to be able to leave the door open during the day and put them in the coop at night.. is it critical to use hardware cloth and go all out on predator proofing or can I save money and do it cheaply?


----------



## robin416

Depends on where you live. Or the wildlife you have in the area. 

Here it's a waste of money to build something with poultry wire and expect that the wildlife in my area can't penetrate. 

I had a racoon get into my original Guinea pen. It killed a lot of birds. I double wrapped poultry netting until I could make the necessary changes. The morning after I did that wrap I found where it had been tugging on the wire and broke through it but gave up when it came to the second layer. 

If snakes are a problem, poultry netting is too big to keep them out. 

And there is now way you can leave the three in the coop all day because it's too tight to do that.


----------



## robin416

Night time is the biggest threat. That's when predators are most active. And unless you are behind a high fence don't think that predators like coyotes can't go over the fence, they can with ease.


----------



## jacobowens1994

I’m in a neighborhood so I don’t think snakes will be an issue or coyotes just cats my dogs and I’ve seen a opossum at night one Time


----------



## robin416

Don't bet on there not being snakes. When I still lived in Va just outside of DC, one of the guys I worked with got some up close and personal time with a rattle snake. He lived in the burbs.

***** are night time critters, chances are you won't see them. But if you saw a possum chances are high there's ***** around too. It's not as much of an issue if the girls are up at night and have secure latches to keep them out.


----------



## Maryellen

Owls hunt at night. My run is kennel chain link with more wire so nothing can get in. The tarp on top is over more chain fencing to keep predators out and support the tarp. small hawks can squeeze thru small openings( had a coopers hawk squeeze thru a 4 inch gap in my run that we missed securing. ).
Weasels and minks can squeeze in holes as well. Rats,well they are the ultimate predator as they can dig a foot underground to eat eggs, chicken food. And sometimes chickens. Raccoons can grab birds thru chain link and small wires . Even if you live in a suburban area or city there are fox,skunk, opossum, hawks owls.... 
The more you predator proof the run and coop the better. But... when free ranging all bets are off unless you have a livestock guardian dog that lives with and guards the birds 24/7


----------



## Maryellen

jacobowens1994 said:


> View attachment 31474


Be careful the hens dont fall into the nest boxes you have blocked off. Hens can be real stupid and get themselves stuck, hung up, and crammed in spaces you never thought they could fit in


----------



## Sylie

All of my runs are solid roofs but they have free range in the yard and garden (when I don't have food growing) which has no roof. Just 2 weeks ago a coopers hawk tried to go off with one of my SLW's, luckily my husband was out there and scared it off. My main point is that I live in town, my nearest neighbor is 35 ft from me. We have possums, raccoons, snakes and mice/rats. Predators are everywhere, doesn't matter where you live. (obviously mice and rats are not threats to the chickens in this sense but they do carry diseases and steal eggs). Dogs will dig underneath fencing if they really want whats in there. It's always best to err on the side of caution. I know it's a lot of extra work but in the end, it's worth it.


----------



## robin416

I have a very good example of why we're all so paranoid about something getting into our birds.

Yesterday morning I went out to find something got past my hotwire and killed all but 3 of my quail. I worked all day reinforcing the chain link so if they get past the hotwire again they would have to be the size of a mouse to get in.

And I'm going to add a third strand of hotwire to my setup.


----------



## Sylie

Wow Robin, I'm sorry about your quail. I hope you can keep them out from now on


----------



## robin416

This was the second time this happened to me. The first was right in the beginning when a raccoon got into my Guinea pen. That was a bunch of years ago. 

Nothing ever got in again when I got done.

So far, what I've done is working or it hasn't been back. I heard the fox out there again last night. I hate having the fox out there but it is also a deterrent to things that could break into the pen.


----------



## alnafi

He said it was 4X4 and I'm pretty good at being able to see size even in pics. It does look odd but I'm wondering if it's because its sitting off the ground. Or the angle of those first pics. hahahaha nice lines dear


----------



## alnafi

What next??


----------



## alnafi

4x4 is for one bird, that's 4 feet long by 4 feet wide, he has 3 birds so you have to multiply by 3. I know because I made the mistake I mentioned in my last post. It's way too tiny (4x4) for 3 birds. 4x4 is half of a sheet of plywood. I'm not sure where you are getting 9 though? lol I'm confused by that.

As far as I know there are just 3 birds

As a general rule of thumb, one chicken needs 3-4 square feet of space of coop. So if you're planning to have 3, then you'll need 12 square foot coop (excerpt copy and pasted from: (https://lawndesire.com/best-fertilizer-for-hibiscus/)


----------

